
Ask HN: Would it be possible to reimplement flash in rust/web assembly? - searchableguy
Curious whether you could emulate flash or somehow resurrect flash based apps and games.
======
Klonoar
You mean like [https://github.com/ruffle-rs/ruffle](https://github.com/ruffle-
rs/ruffle) ?

~~~
searchableguy
Thanks!

